
Urban Jungle – Street View Post Apocalypse - junto
http://inear.se/urbanjungle/
======
885895
Is this using WebGL? I'm on my tablet and it actually works though at very low
frame rate.

~~~
junto
I'm not sure to be honest. I just thought it was a really cool idea.

It felt a bit like the film "I am Legend". All it needs now is a secret
zombies and shotgun mode!

